# Bad Seed Riser 2006



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Here's another short 15 second clip of our other pneumatic prop as it was positioned in its scene last Halloween. Our very own FE had great price on the Bad Seed costume last year. This is how I used it.

This year I would love to learn to weld so I can build a Skelerector like bourno's or maybe recreate something awesome like Brckee1's giant plant monster...just need to find the time.

http://www.scarefx.com/bad_seed_riser_2006.html


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Oh that is very nice ScareFX


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Another nice mis-direction prop. I was staring at the pumpkins and waiting, lol. Great prop.

Oh, you can learn to weld. Just go to bed later, that'll give you some extra time


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice set and the Bad Seed costume looked huge!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

It just goes to show that a pneumatic prop does not have to launch quickly to be effective. Awesome piece of work!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice. Very effective.

Once again, good job Mr. FX.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Cool next year when we add air something like that will definitly happen


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Nice set and the Bad Seed costume looked huge!


It was pretty big FE. Here's a pic of one of my sons next to it extended in our garage before setup. My son is about 5 feet tall. The prop made a nice impression on the ToTs.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That was a nice touch with the ivy!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great looking prop there kiddo..good job


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Very nice...Too nice. i may have to steal it. Hehe,,,
Terrific work, man..just terrific.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Very Nice ScareFX! I absolutely did not expect that from behind the background, cool audio as well.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

I almost like that better than the faster pop up pneumatics! Do you have instructions on how to make it. I've never done a pneumatic before but this would be cool and I have the skeleton pirate creature reacher costume that no one likes to dress up in.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks everyone. 

Spartan005 - I'm a bit behind on my how-to's right now but that's on my list. Hopefully I can get something posted soon. That's actually the third different look for that prop in three years. It nice to be able to reuse a mechanism.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Cool! PM me when you get it done! Thanks


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

I was watching the pumpkins expecting the middle one to do something. haha. Very nice.

Thatsa LOT of rubbermaid totes you've got stacked up there!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

DeadSpider said:


> I was watching the pumpkins expecting the middle one to do something. haha. Very nice.
> 
> Thatsa LOT of rubbermaid totes you've got stacked up there!!


Thanks DeadSpider.

All the Halloween stuff is inventoried and stored in a specific tote. Otherwise I'd never find it each year.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

yes, I use totes too, but WOW you stack em right to the ceiling!! I would end up having them all fall on me in the process of stacking them.


----------

